
Britain Police Arrest Twitter/Facebook Users If They Make Anti-Muslim Statements - shawndumas
http://www.businessinsider.com/in-britain-police-arrest-twitter-and-facebook-users-if-they-make-anti-muslim-statements-2013-5
======
hackuser
This article is sensationalizing a very inflammatory issue. For example, the
article claims the arrests are "at the behest" of one group, but the citation
used doesn't say that. The arrests seem to be at the behest of the law
enforcement enforcing the laws as passed by the government.

There are serious issues of free speech and incitement involved, but this
article is not the way to address them.

